# Barely



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

How do you say "barely" in Tagalog as in, "I can barely reach (something).", I can barely keep my eyes open at work.", "I can barely see what's on the whiteboard.", and so on?


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

You can use _halos._
Halos hindi ko maabot 'yung...
Halos hindi ko maidilat ang mga mata ko (kasi antok na antok na ako).
Halos hindi ko makita 'yung whiteboard.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Ah, ok.. Thanks, DK!


----------



## mataripis

Barely reach- hirap o mabigat kumilos.


----------



## TheoSerr

In casual/conversational discussion, it is more appropriate to use: 'Di ko masyadong kita kung ano yung nasa Whiteboard' (i cant barely see what's on the whiteboard)

this is different, however, from: 'Di ko makita kung ano yung nasa Whiteboard' (i cant see anything on the whiteboard)


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks!


----------

